# My Russian Watches



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi ! thought that i probably should post some of my watches here.

I can honestly say that i am not a good photographer 

this is a vostock










this is a mira










this is a Vostock Amphibian i think










This is a pobeda










another vostock










yet another vostock










this was all the pictures i was allowed to post :S


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

hmmm maybe this works 

I don't know what this watch is










and the same goes for this one 










the back of that one ^^










and this is my fake zlatoust 










and that's all of them for now


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello!

Nice watches, some Soviet some Russian. Are there many of these locally in Sweden, or have you bought them from the internet? I think the one on your second post is a Raketa Perpetual Calender, Russian so after 1992. Some of the old Soviet ones don't go as far as 2011.

Cheers

Worzel


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice collection. I especially like the white dialled Vostok. Any idea what that says on the face?

The other watch in your second post is a Slava. I'm not 100% sure but I think it may be one of the later dodgy Chinese ones. I'm sure someone will be along soon with a definitive answer!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi there & welcome

Thanks for posting, do not worry about your photography skills they will improve, some nice watches there

Cheers martin :thumbsup:


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

Worzel said:


> Hello!
> 
> Nice watches, some Soviet some Russian. Are there many of these locally in Sweden, or have you bought them from the internet? I think the one on your second post is a Raketa Perpetual Calender, Russian so after 1992. Some of the old Soviet ones don't go as far as 2011.
> 
> ...


Hi! Worzel

i have bought some on the internet two of the vostoks did i get from a friend that worked in soviet for a while, the raketa perpetual calender did i buy in china when i was there thnx for telling me what it was  .

i do not think there are that many of these in sweden but there are some that pops up on swedish internet site where people sell all sort of things.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Hallo!

In your message I can say many fine watches. Some of them are soviet or russian watches, some are not :lookaround:

I will comment your pictures in order:

First message, picture #

1. Vostok Generalskie

2. Mira is not a Russian or Soviet factory. :thumbsdown:

3. Vostok Amphibian, Russia made

4. This is not a Pobeda, this is a Rodina watch, the first automatic made in USSR by Poljot factory

5. Vostok Komandirskie

6. Vostok Komandirskie

Second message, picture #

1. Raketa perpetual calendar, Russia made

2. Slava Sosviesdie, this is a chinese watch (with a russian logo)









3. back of preceeding

4. Zlatoust, made by a Russian factory, I don't know wich.


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> Nice collection. I especially like the white dialled Vostok. Any idea what that says on the face?
> 
> The other watch in your second post is a Slava. I'm not 100% sure but I think it may be one of the later dodgy Chinese ones. I'm sure someone will be along soon with a definitive answer!


thnx for the id of that watch 

i have no idea what it says on the face of the white dialled vostok  i got that one from a friend that worked in soviet for a while


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

Vaurien said:


> Hallo!
> 
> In your message I can say many fine watches. Some of them are soviet or russian watches, some are not :lookaround:
> 
> ...


wow thnx this helped a lot sry for the mira i thought that was russian


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

mib said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > Nice collection. I especially like the white dialled Vostok. Any idea what that says on the face?
> ...


On the dial of the white Vostok there is the word "Generalskie". I think you can argue the meaning.... :angel_not:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice watches.

The Rodina is very nice, i like it.

The photo reveals all with the Mira there is a small swiss written at the bottom.

As for the chinese Slava I got one of these from an OP shop knowing what it was but i must say its a good time teller. Starts on first touch and keeps very good time. It does look cheap and ive worked hard to destroy it but it just keeps going and im starting to like it.

Thank you enjoy.


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

bsa said:


> Nice watches.
> 
> The Rodina is very nice, i like it.
> 
> ...


thnx for you comment

i googled mira and found out that it was a swiss brand sry for posting it here


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Chinese Slava (CJABA) is believed to have come about as a result of a trial licensing deal between the original SLAVA (Russian) factory and a Chinese maker to make them for SLAVA. The Quality Control was poor and the Russian company pulled out of the deal - but that hasn't bothered the Chinese company at all - they still produce them! :yes:

The quality is less than good, but they can be bought very cheaply for what they are! I've a couple, run well and keep good time, I've also had one that was rubbish and fell apart in six weeks









:weed: ldman:


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

mel said:


> The Chinese Slava (CJABA) is believed to have come about as a result of a trial licensing deal between the original SLAVA (Russian) factory and a Chinese maker to make them for SLAVA. The Quality Control was poor and the Russian company pulled out of the deal - but that hasn't bothered the Chinese company at all - they still produce them! :yes:
> 
> The quality is less than good, but they can be bought very cheaply for what they are! I've a couple, run well and keep good time, I've also had one that was rubbish and fell apart in six weeks
> 
> ...


thnx for the input mine is keeping good time and i had it on a new years eve and it didn't break down


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mib said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > The Chinese Slava (CJABA) is believed to have come about as a result of a trial licensing deal between the original SLAVA (Russian) factory and a Chinese maker to make them for SLAVA. The Quality Control was poor and the Russian company pulled out of the deal - but that hasn't bothered the Chinese company at all - they still produce them! :yes:
> ...


How would you know if it broke down on Hogmanay? :cheers: :wine: :toot: msl:


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

mel said:


> mib said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

aaa now i know what it means i googled it i'm from sweden you know :blush2:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I like the Rodina, which appears to be marked from Kirovskie, and to have their distinctive case shape.

But I believe it needs a strap... that one is a touch tiny. And it's such a nice watch.

Good collection!


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

chris l said:


> I like the Rodina, which appears to be marked from Kirovskie, and to have their distinctive case shape.
> 
> But I believe it needs a strap... that one is a touch tiny. And it's such a nice watch.
> 
> Good collection!


what type of strap would you think i should put on it??


----------

